# Rewind to beginning



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok I need some help troubleshooting why I can't rewind a show to beginning. I get an error the download speed isn't enough.
Any suggestions?

As you can see My HR44 says it's only getting 0.88 Mbps. But Speedtest shows 30+

I don't want to reboot and loose access to all my shows via iPad and iPhone

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't explain the difference between your Internet and DIRECTV networking speeds, but a work-around is go to your List, select your show and select START OVER. No rewinding involved.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

trh said:


> I can't explain the difference between your Internet and DIRECTV networking speeds, but a work-around is go to your List, select your show and select START OVER. No rewinding involved.


I didn't record the show. Are you saying I should hit record instead of trying to rewind from beginning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How is your HR44 connected to the Internet?

If it is wireless, try using an ethernet connection instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> How is your HR44 connected to the Internet?
> 
> If it is wireless, try using an ethernet connection instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard wired. 
It's through a power inserter and / or CC

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You could try unplugging the power on the deca for the hardware connection and then after a minute plug it back in and then rerun network setup.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

woj027 said:


> I didn't record the show. Are you saying I should hit record instead of trying to rewind from beginning?



That is my preference.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You could try unplugging the power on the deca for the hardware connection and then after a minute plug it back in and then rerun network setup.


I will
Try that when family is done watching TV.

Wish there was a way to confirm
Connection speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where is that yellow ethernet cable going to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trh said:


> I can't explain the difference between your Internet and DIRECTV networking speeds, but a work-around is go to your List, select your show and select START OVER. No rewinding involved.


But he can't record the show if he just tuned to the channel, correct? I thought the "rewind to the beginning" feature worked by downloading the show from the D* servers?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> But he can't record the show if he just tuned to the channel, correct? I thought the "rewind to the beginning" feature worked by downloading the show from the D* servers?


Good question. The Rewind to beginning is a feature I've never used until just right now. And yes, it appears if that is what he is trying to do, he can't Record the show and then restart.

His screen shot of the error says "On Demand", so I was assuming he was having problems with that. And with On Demand, I select Record, not Watch Now.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Where is that yellow ethernet cable going to?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's coming from my switch/router which comes from my airport extreme


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

trh said:


> Good question. The Rewind to beginning is a feature I've never used until just right now. And yes, it appears if that is what he is trying to do, he can't Record the show and then restart.
> 
> His screen shot of the error says "On Demand", so I was assuming he was having problems with that. And with On Demand, I select Record, not Watch Now.


Yes, I am trying to rewind from beginning not use "on demand" 
I tried to look on the "on demand" channel (1+number) and the show was not available there.

I think it is some sort of "on demand" since I"m trying to rewind from beginning. which would be like pressing the "watch now"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> It's coming from my switch/router which comes from my airport extreme


Switch and router are two different devices. And you already have a router, the Airport Extreme. Perhaps there lies you issue. If you are using a router as a switch it must be configured properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

woj027 said:


> It's coming from my switch/router which comes from my airport extreme


Do you see any difference in speeds between the phone app (which is shown on a previous post) and using the computer the router is hooked up to?

While you can use a router as a switch it does take a bit of work to make the router an actual switch. Not hard to do if you know how but not something you can just do. I have recently learned how to do just that.

Rich


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry i'm networking smart enough to confuse people

It is just a simple 8 port switch.

Speeds similar on all networked devices in the house.
All wireless the same and the one hard wired iMac is the same.

On Demand and Restart at Beginning typically work 95% of the time. I don't have to wait to watch.

This issue is infrequent, but still happens on occasion.

It would be great to have a speed test app within the HR Software. or a better way to troubleshoot.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

woj027 said:


> sorry i'm networking smart enough to confuse people
> 
> It is just a simple 8 port switch.
> 
> ...


OK, the switch isn't the problem. The speed test you're using on the phone is the same one I use and I see different results using the phone app and the website testing application. You might want to check your hardwired speed from the modem and see what you're actually getting. Then use the wireless function of the computer and see what you get.

A speed test of some sort would be nice to see on the HRs. Not sure how speed relates to what you get hardwired compared to what you actually get on an HR.

Rich


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Just an fyi, the 72 hour rewind/ restart feature that the ts is trying to ts, is part of on demand , for those of you that don't know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DishCSR said:


> Just an fyi, the 72 hour rewind/ restart feature that the ts is trying to ts, is part of on demand , for those of you that don't know
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Well, not really. Depending on contracts there is a waiting period before the show is available to be stream. The rewind feature allows a user to rewind the show even if that is not yet available via VOD. The only commonality between these two services is that the come via the Internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Well, not really. Depending on contracts there is a waiting period before the show is available to be stream. The rewind feature allows a user to rewind the show even if that is not yet available via VOD. The only commonality between these two services is that the come via the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the Restart feature and how do I use it?

How to use DIRECTV 72 Hour Rewind
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DishCSR said:


> What is the Restart feature and how do I use it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Not sure wthat is your pont with that link. It doesn't mention VOD, only how to use restart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Not sure wthat is your pont with that link. It doesn't mention VOD, only how to use restart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Step 3
On the network's On Demand screen, you'll find all the shows from the last 7 days, including the 72 Hour Rewind content. Select Missed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DishCSR said:


> Step 3
> On the network's On Demand screen, you'll find all the shows from the last 7 days, including the 72 Hour Rewind content. Select Missed
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


72 hour Rewind is not the same as the Rewind feature. 72 hour Rewind is VOD, to a degree, as shows may disappear for a little while before they return to the library.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not _all_ the shows from the past 7 days, it's only shows that aired during that window that the network also has the VOD rights to. i.e. you won't find every episode of Modern Family, SVU, NCIS or WWE programming that USA aired in the past few days in the Missed selection.

Rewind/restart is the ability to start over select programs and movies, but it doesn't mean all of those shows and movies are also available on demand after they finish airing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> It's not _all_ the shows from the past 7 days, it's only shows that aired during that window that the network also has the VOD rights to. i.e. you won't find every episode of Modern Family, SVU, NCIS or WWE programming that USA aired in the past few days in the Missed selection.
> 
> Rewind/restart is the ability to start over select programs and movies, but it doesn't mean all of those shows and movies are also available on demand after they finish airing.


Exactly! 72 hour Rewind and Restart are not the same as VOD, except for the fact that they are all stream via the Internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

